# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti protestant >  Që prangat të këputen

## daniel00

Jezusi na thotë që <<e vërteta do të na çlirojë>>. Pikërisht në këtë linjë vendoset edhe materiali i ilustruar me dëshmi të shumta  << Që prangat të këputen>> që nënvizon atë që është thënë qartë në Shkrimet e Shenjta. Por fatkeqsisht, kjo gjë nuk është mësuar mirë. 

<< Nga padija populli im vdes>> ( Osea 4:6 )

Është fjala për çlirimin nga të gjitha llojet e prangave: nga mendimet e fëlliqura, masturbacioni, haluçinacionet, urrejtja, marrëzia, homoseksualiteti...; shkurt nga mjetet kryesore me të cilat Satani di të lidhë e të skllavërojë të gjithë ata që futen në rrjetën e tij.

 Gjëja e parë më e rëndësishme, është fakti se misioni i Jezusit ka si detyrë çlirimin. Kjo gjë duket hapur në Bibël, Mateu 4:24 , Marku 16:15-17 ku Jezusi thotë << Në emrin tim ata do të dëbojnë demonët>>.

Në Bibël , në librin e Gjykatësve faji e kishte tek shkëputja nga Perjetësia e popullit, kthimi drejt zotave të rremë që ai popull adhuronte : balëve, astartëve, etj. Të gjithë këta janë zota të kombeve paganë.
 Ja çfarë thotë libri i Gjyqtarëve:


<<Ata braktisën Zotin, Perëndinë e etërve të tyre, i cili i kishte nxjerrë nga Egjipti, dhe adhuruan perëndi të tjera ndërmjet perëndive të popujve që i rrethonin, ranë përmbys para tyre dhe kështu provokuan zemërimin e Zotit. Ata e braktisën Atë, dhe ata nuk mundën t'u rezistojnë armiqve të tyre. Kudo që shkonin dora e Zotit ishte kundër tyre... ; ata ranë kështu në një fatkeqsi të madhe>>

Gjyqtarëve 2:12-15

13
Ata brakisën Zotin dhe u vunë në shërbim të Baalit dhe të Ashtarothit.
14
Dhe zemërimi i Zotit u ndez kundër Izraelit dhe e dha në dorë të kusarëve që e zhveshën; dhe ai i shiti në duart e armiqve të tyre që ndodheshin rreth e qark, të cilëve nuk qenë më në gjendje t`u bënin ballë. 
15
Kudo që shkonin dora e Zotit ishte kundër tyre dhe u sillte mjerime, ashtu si kishte thënë Zoti, ashtu siç u ishte betuar ai; dhe u hidhëruan shumë.

----------


## daniel00

Serzhin Snanuxh

Nga dëshpërimi për nënën time dhe njerëzit, shkoja rregullisht, dy herë në javë, në spitalin psikiatrik për të vizituar <<robërit>> e pasioneve të tyre.
Zoti më kishte dhënë një rregull: bindjen. Fillimisht kërkova të takohem me drejtorin, që ai të më jepte autorizimin për të folur me pacientët. Portat mu hapën. Ky burrë më priti shumë miqësisht dhe më dha mundësinë të vizitoj pavionët e spitalit. Në mënyrë naive kërkova të shoh ata që ishin më keq. Ai m'u përgjigj me një buzëqeshje: << Ata janë në rrugë>>

 Ai kishte një rrespekt të thellë për çdo të sëmurë. Dhe ky ishtë një mësim për mua. Menjëherë hyri një grua në zyrë dhe iu drejtua atij në mënyrë të pahijshme; ai nuk reagoi fare dhe e pa sikur të mësonte prej saj diçka të re
  Në atë çast solla në mendje këto fjalë të Biblës: <<Mos iu përgjigj të marrit me marrëzi>> (Proverbat 26:4). 
  Gjatë këtyre vizitave mësova sa çdo rast kishte gjithmonë një shkak. Tek disa persona ishte më e lehtë ta zbuloja, sepse ai shprehej qartë. Tek disa të tjerë mjerisht vihej re një heshtje e plotë. Kishte vetëm gjeste. Më kujtohet një vajzë që edhe ditët e ftohta të dimrit lagte kokën vazhdimisht në lavaman. Asnjë fjalë nuk nxirrte nga goja. Çfarë kishte ndodhur në jetën e saj? Çfarë mund të bëjmë në një rast të tillë? Të duam , të agjërojmë, të çlirojmë.
  Pas vizitave që i bëra ,ajo filloi pak nga pak të çlirohet nga ajo që e mbante pa folur, madje shfaqi dëshirën për të parë të afërmit e vet.E ftova gjithashtu të dëgjonte Ungjillin.

   Spitalet psikiatrike nuk më kanë frikësuar kurrë : i doja shumë këta të sëmurë. Kisha një si zemërim ndaj <<atij>> që sundonte mbi ta. 

 Një ditë më thirri një grua e re, ishte edukatore por nuk mund të vazhdonte më punën e saj, shpirti i saj ishte gjithnjë i trazuar, i ishin sosur fuqitë. Bashkë me besimtarë të tjerë i folëm për Jezusin që vdiq i mbërthyer në kryq për mëkatet tona dhe që u ringjall për të na dhënë neve një jetë të re. Ajo pranoi të luteshim për të . Javën e ardhshme mësova se ajo kishte dalë nga spitali e shëruar tërësisht dy ditë pas vizitës sonë. Filloi përsëri punën dhe shkonte të dëgjonte rregullisht Ungjillin.
   Mamaja më thoshte gjithnjë: << Si nuk e kupton ti që këta njerëz janë aq të sëmurë sa që s'mund të shërohen?>>. Shkova të takoj gjithashtu një farmaciste në moshë të mesme, e cila vuante nga mbyllja në vetvete. Cili ishte shkaku i kësaj gjendjeje? Një histori trashëgimie. Është një reagim shumë i zakonshëm shpëtimi nga njerëzit e bezdisshëm . Dhe ajo ishte shumë e dashur. Plotësisht e vëmendshme ndaj meje, ajo kishte besim të madh tek unë. Çdo herë që më shihte, një rreze drite dukej se depërtonte në errësirën që e kishte pllakosur. Asnjëherë nuk u lodha së luturi për të. Shkova gjithashtu ta takoj gjatë një qëndrimi në Tuluzë. Më vonë mësova se kishte dalë e shëruar.

  Zoti na thotë : << Këput zinxhirët e skllavërisë, çliro të shtypurit!>> 

Një i krishterë ka pohuar: << Kurrë nuk mund të zgjohet një vend përderisa kisha nuk ka mësuar të shkapërdajë demonët e t'i largojë ata.>> 
Çdo i krishterë mund të mposhtë forcat e errësirës, nëse ai e ka të qartë veprën e demonëve dhe disfatën e tyre në Kalvar>>.

  Shumica e njerëzve kanë frikë nga demonët , ata i shohin vetëm si fantazma ose si hije, si gjëra që të frikësojnë dhe për të cilat nuk flitet.

----------


## daniel00

*Kush mund të çlirojë?* 


- Çdo fëmijë i Zotit, është ai që ka qënë në pranga;
- Çdo fëmijë i Zotit, i cili e do shpirtin e atij që vuan, pa e gjykuar.
- Ai që ka pjekurinë e duhur;
- Ai që është i gatshëm, nëpërmjet lutjes a fjalës dhe që praktikon agjërimin.

Është shumë e rëndësishme që personi i cili duhet çliruar të ndiejë që e duam. Pa asnjë gjykim dhe pa e zgjatur, ai vuan shumë për shkak se djalli e ka robëruar. Prandaj ai duhet ta ndiejë tek besimtarët sigurinë e qetësimit dhe autoritetin që kemi mbi shpirtërat e këqinj.
  Misioni i çlirimit është , para së gjithash, një shërbim dashurie. A nuk është vërtetë e dhimbshme të lësh të vuajnë një numër të madh njerëzish, të cilët mund të çliroheshin nëse do t'i vështronim me dashuri e besim si qënie njerëzore e jo si demonë?

Ndikimi i hipokrizisë fetare na ka bërë të kemi një imazh të rremë për atë që vuan në një farë mënyre, jo vetëm nga një robëri e tmerrshme, por edhe nga një diskriminim i padrejtë. Një njeri i tillë e ndien veten më shpesh të persekutuar e të pashërueshem. Psikiatri i kufizuar në fushën e vet, në këtë rast nuk ka sukses. Madje as ne. Përse ? A është normale të shohësh midis njerëzve të Zotit persona që s'kanë oreks, që vuajnë nga depresioni, nga vesi për të ushtruar dhunë ndaj të tjerëve, që janë me huqe e shumë nervozë, që duan të vrasin veten dhe që jepen pas pijes ose pas homoseksualitetit? Ku është rilindja në këtë rast? 

Fryma e fuqishme e Zotit vjen në kuvendet tona, armiku reagon tek ata që mban në pranga, por më pas shohim një çlirim të tyre. Kjo ndodh sa herë që ne zgjohemi.
  Një vajzë e re (adoleshente), që kishte marrë rrugën e prostitucionit, u çlirua nga ky ves prej fuqisë së Zotit. E ëma gjithashtu kishte braktisur familjen dhe ishte bërë prostitutë, duke tërhequr dhe vajzën. Por, kur Zoti e çliroi, çdo gjë u zhduk.
   Të rinjtë gjithnjë e më shumë jepen pas magjive, pas qefeve, jogës dhe meditimeve transedentale. Unë nuk befasohem kur në kampet tona vijnë të rinj, vajza ose djem, me sjellje prej hipish. Mendoj që në këtë rast nuk ka ndryshuar pamja e tyre e jashtme, por brendësia. Duke i pranuar, ndiej qysh më parë një kënaqësi për atë që Zoti do të bëjë dhe Ai vërtetë i transformon ata.

   Na ishte njëherë një mbret i keq, i cili thirri një prej nënshtetasve të tij, farkëtarin e oborrit. I kërkoi të farkëtonte një zinxhir të trashë. Ai punoi me zell dhe pas tetë ditëve u kthye në pallat për t'i dorëzuar mbretit punën e tij. Për çudi, mbreti qe shumë i pakënaqur me atë punë: zinxhiri ishte tepër i hollë. Monarku, kërcënues dhe i inatosur, e urdhëroi atë të bënte një më të trashë. Burri bindet i frikësuar dhe e ribën. Pas tetë ditësh ai vete te mbreti, kësaj rradhe i kënaqur me punën e bërë; hallkat i kishte bërë më të mëdha. Mbreti u kënaq, por e urdhëroi të bënte një zinxhir më të gjatë. Kështu farkëtari i zot, punoi ditë e natë, gjatë disa muajve, për t'iu përgjigjur kërkesës së mbretit. Kërkoi ndihmë për të transportuar zinzhirin. Kur farkëtari ia paraqiti punën mbretit, ky i fundit i kënaqur bërtiti: << I përsosur, pikërisht ai që më duhej>>. Me një vështrim keqdashës, mbreti urdhëroi shërbëtorët ta lidhnin farkëtarin me atë zinxhir, e mbylli në burg dhe e la të vdiste. Kështu mund të ndodhë edhe me ne, nëse u bindemi dëshirave të frymëzuara nga djalli. Ai na i vë prangat si farkëtarit. Në fillim zinxhirët na dukën të hollë, por pastaj na shtrëngojnë aq fort sa nuk mund të çlirohemi prej tyre.

 Por është një mbret më i madh se të gjithë të tjerët, i cili, kur e thërrasim, vjen të këputë zinxhirët e të na çlirojë. E vetmja rrugëdalje është t'i bëjmë thirrje Jezusit, Çliruesit tonë.
  Le të përpiqemi të shohim bashkë hallkat që përbëjnë këtë zinxhir.

Po e fillojmë me atë që e ka bërë Satanin të pësojë disfatë: mendjemadhësinë (kryelartësinë). Ky ëngjëll kaq i bukur, që Zoti e kish krijuar, ngrihet mbi Krijuesin e vet. Satani u largua nga Zoti për shkak të mendjemadhësisë.
     Çfarë na thotë Zoti për kryelartësinë? Të hapim Librin e Shenjtë: << Zoti u kundërvihet mendjemëdhenjve dhe u jep hir të përulurve>> ( Jakob 4:6 ). << Unë kam një zemër të butë e të përulur>>, thotë Jezusi ( Mateu 11:29 ).
    Nga pikëpamja njerëzore kemi përshtypjen se kryelartësia është vetëm një fjalë, por kur e shohim njeriun kryelartë në dritën e lavdisë së Zotit, ky njeri na duket i neveritshëm dhe i marrë.
Kryelartësia të pengon të shkosh më larg; mendon se ia ka mbërritur, pra nuk pret më asgjë. 
Kryelartësia është një mbështetje, sepse kryelarti vuan shumë nga disa komplekse; nuk është produktiv, pra nuk jep rezultat ose shumë pak. Kryelarti këtë e di dhe e kompenson duke bërë të tjerët të besojnë se është dikush dhe më në fund këtë e beson edhe vetë. Zoti është larg këtij njeriu që bazohet tek trupi dhe jo tek Shpirti.
 Sa më të mirë e humanë të jenë njerëzit, aq më të përulur janë ata.

 Mendjemadhësisë (kryelartësisë) i bashkëngjitet ligësia. Në fakt djalli është i lig. Mendjemadhësia ka ushqyer tek ai urrejtjen. Si mundet që një qënie kryelartë të dashurojë e t'i bëjë shërbime dashurisë. Prandaj Zoti u kundërvihet kryelartëve dhe të ligjve. 

   Shumë të krishterë, të vetëdijshëm për gjendjen e tyre, do të bëhen nxitës dhe  realizues të veprës së Perëndisë, në qoftë se do ta lejojnë Zotin t'i çlirojë. Ekziston një formë e dukshme e kryelartësisë, por edhe një formë e fshehtë e saj. Një njeri në pamje i përulur mund të fshehë në brendësi një kryelartësi të madhe. Disa të krishterë mburren duke u lutur gjatë dhe duke i gjykuar të tjerët; kurse unë sa më shumë lutem, aq më pak kam dëshirë ta tregoj, se kjo gjë është dhuratë e qiellit që nuk kërkon admirim.

   Kësaj të mete i bashkohet fanatizmi, dukja ( paraqitja ) e një sjelljeje shpirtërore që nuk është gjithnjë e pastër, e sinqertë. Këta njerëz shpesh i shtojnë kësaj pamjeje të jashtme dinake edhe heqjen dorë nga çdo detyrim familjar ose bashkëshortor. Ata bëjnë çfarë u do qefi, duke thënë se e bëjnë në emër të Zotit. Ata tregohen të këqinj në punë, në familje dhe në shoqëri.

----------


## daniel00

* Zoti është ekuilibrues* 

*Zilia e Xhelozia* 

Po të mundnim do t'i vinim këto dy vese në krye të listës. Themi se ato janë motra binjake të kryelartësisë. Ja se ç'thotë Zoti mbi malin Sinai lidhur me xhelozinë: << Ti nuk do të lakmosh shtëpinë e tjetrit, ti nuk do të lakmosh gruan e tjetrit, as shërbëtorin e as shërbëtoren e tij, as kaun e as gomarin e tij, asgjë që i përket tjetrit >> ( Eksodi 20:17 ). Burri ziliqar ose gruaja ziliqare e bëjnë Zotin gënjeshtar. Pse të lakmojmë të mirat e tjetrit , kur Zoti na jep të gjitha ato për të cilat kemi nevojë ? 
     Ziliqari është tepër fatkeq, sepse s'është kurrë i kënaqur me atë që ka. Ai dëshiron gjithnjë atë që kanë të tjerët. Kjo është diçka pasive , se për të pasur duhet të punosh e të fitosh. Këta njerëz duan të kenë gjithçka, por pa u lodhur. Ziliqari nuk e njeh Zotin e begatisë, ai është si një luan në kafaz; lakmon prapa hekurave, pa i shpërthyer ato.
 Xhelozia lexohet në fytyrë. Vështrimi i xhelozit është i pakapshëm, fjala e tij është e hidhur. Ai është si një iriq që shpon të drejtin. Tek Galatasve 5:20 është shkruar që mëkatet e trupit janë : imoraliteti, prishja e shthurja, idhujtaria e magjia, grindja e xhelozia. Të ecim përpara me nder, si në mes të ditës, pa teprime!
 Xhelozia asgjeson besimin, e mund atë dhe e pengon të shfaqet. Burri ose gruaja, të lidhur me prangat e xhelozisë, nuk mund të kryejnë veprat që Zoti u ka caktuar. Është një prangë që e privon fëmijën të mbajë premtimet, madje premtimet më të mrekullueshme. Ç'duhet bërë ? T'ua rrëfejmë mëkatet Zotit e bashkëshortëve, kur atyre u kemi sjellë dëm. Sa shpifje, grindje, dashaligësi e çerdhe gjarpërinjsh kanë prishur Shtëpinë e Zotit!
  Urdhëroni që kjo frymë e keqe të largohet prej jush në emër të Jezusit e të mos kthehet më kurrë. Dhe thoni me besim: << Anjëherë ky shpirt turbullues mos qoftë tek unë! >> Duhet besuar thjesht, megjithëse paraqitet e ndërlikuar.

----------


## daniel00

*Gënjeshtra* 

Mund të flas për të, sepse kjo prangë më ka pas lidhur që në fëmijrinë e hershme. Sa më shumë rritesha aq më fort më shtrëngonte; ajo u këput vetëm një vit pasi kisha besuar. I kisha kërkuar prej kohësh Zotit të më << bindte për mëkatin >>. Doja të provoja atë që kishte ndodhur me të tjerët. Kjo shprehje << bindje për mëkatin >> ishte e huaj për mua, por nuk doja të humbisja asnjë rast. Gënjeja këtë e dija, por ajo për të cilën nuk isha e vetëdijshme , ishte fakti se ndihesha e humbur, megjithëse e shpëtuar në dukje, sepse isha pagëzuar në Frymën e Shenjtë dhe me ujë.
Zbulesa 21
 << 7 Kush fiton do t`i trashëgojë të gjitha gjërat; dhe do të jem për të Perëndi dhe ai do të jetë për mua bir.
8
Kurse për frikacakët dhe të pabesët, dhe të neveritshmit dhe vrasësit, dhe kurvëruesit, dhe magjistarët, dhe idhujtarët, dhe gjithë gënjeshtarët, pjesa e tyre do të jetë në liqenin që digjet me zjarr dhe squfur, që është vdekja e dytë``. >> 

Vinir re: <<gjithë gënjeshtarët>>, të vegjël e të mëdhenj, të rastit ose të zakonshëm.

   Një mbremje, kur isha në një udhëtim, në dhomën time të hotelit, u binda thellësisht për mëkatin duke lexuar këtë paragraf. Fryma e Perëndisë më tregoi se qielli më ishte mbyllur. As pagëzimi me ujë, as pagëzimi me Frymë nuk mund të më shpëtonte sa kohë që gënjeja. Do të doja të isha një insekt i vogël i fshehur në leshin e butë e të dendur të një deleje. Kisha frikë nga vetja për mëkatin tim. Fryma e Shenjtë më kërkoi t'u pohoj mëkatet atyre që kishin qenë viktima. Ishte gjëja më e rëndë. Krenaria ime zgjohej e më thoshte : << Po të mos rifillosh me gënjeshtra, kaq mjafton>>. Por Zoti nguli këmbë me këtë paragraf: << Rrëfeni mëkatet njëri pas tjetrit >> ( Jakobi 5:16 )
Unë e kuptoja se rrëfimi denonconte tek unë veprën e djallit. Beteja zgjati një vit. Ishte çmimi që duhej të paguaja. Nëse do të besoja në çlirimin e atypëratyshëm mbase nuk do të kisha humbur gjithë atë kohë! Gjithashtu i them atij që është i lidhur nga ky mëkat se mund të lirohet menjëherë, nëse është i vendosur të urdhërojë frymën e gënjeshtrës të largohet përgjithnjë dhe kështu të bëhet Bir i Dritës.

  Tek Gjoni thuhet se djalli është ati i gënjeshtrës (Gjoni 8:44). Pra, nëse gënjejmë në realitet jemi bijtë e tij.

  Qysh nga çasti që hoqa dorë nga gënjeshtra. Zoti filloi të më bekojë. Ne jemi ndier gjithnjë të poshtëruar kur kemi shkelur ligjet e Zotit; kjo gjë është e sigurtë.
  Duke lavdëruar Zotin, dua të them se tani kam frikë nga gënjeshtra. Kam mësuar se e vërteta, edhe kur është e vështirë të thuhet, gjithnjë shpërblehet. Njësoj si i verbëri që thote se sheh pas shërimit, ashtu edhe gënjeshtari mund të thotë se nuk gënjen më.
                       Nga Kryqi mirësia rrjedh
                       Vazhdimisht si lumë!

 Kryqi dhe Shpëtimtari ngrihen para meje. Kryqi, që është provë e dashurisë, e faljes e çlirimit, më hap portën e qiellit. Zoti me mirësinë e tij do të më tregojë të zezën e mëkatit tim.

----------


## daniel00

*Koprracia*

( Luka 16:14 )
 <<14 Dhe farisenjtë, të cilët ishin shumë të dhënë pas parasë, i dëgjonin të gjitha këto dhe e tallnin.>>

 Koprraci shpesh herë vishet me një rrobë fetare. Përse? Sepse djalli e di që koprracia e frenon veprën veprën e Zotit.
 Shumë kisha e pastorë janë bllokuar në punën e tyre për ungjillizimin nga koprracia.
 Por çfarë është koprraci?
 Është ai që vë pasuri dhe nuk jep asgjë. Është ai që do të grumbullojë para dhe ka frikë t'i shpenzojë. Në plan kolektiv, fatkeqësisht është fjala për rastin e disa bashkësive që e vënë pasurinë e tyre në arkën e kursimit për ta vjedhur. Ata marrin interesa që u shtojnë me miliona pasurisë së tyre. Por fjala e Perëndisë thotë : Zbulesa 3:17
17
Sepse ti thua: "Unë jam i pasur, u pasurova dhe s`kam nevojë për asgjë"; edhe nuk e di se ti je qyqar e mjeran, i varfër, i verbër dhe i zhveshur.

Koprracia është një prangë e fshehtë.

Në fillim djalli e josh koprracin me një shumë të vogël, që e fsheh në një cep të dollapit dhe kënaqet kur e sheh atë kohë pas kohe.
Koprraci nuk e quan veten kurrë të pasur. Ai <<qan>>, ankohet, trembet kur dikush i kërkon borxh, bën një jetë nën mesataren për të shtuar e për të fshehur paratë e tij. 
Përkufizimi i koprracisë: dashuria për para që nxit gënjeshtrën. Koprraci vuan kur shpenzon. Ai jeton në pasiguri dhe nën frikën e një vjedhjeje të mundshme.

 Më kujtohet dëshmia e një burri që punonte në një zyrë, në një kishë të vogël. Ai ishte atëherë 40 vjeç, jetonte mirë, kishte fëmijë të bukur e një grua të këndshme që e ndihmonte shumë. Ai ishte agresiv gjithmonë. Besimi dhe gëzimi ynë e shqetësonte sjelljen e tij negative. Për t'u jutifikuar, përpiqej të kapte të tjerët në gabim. Një ditë kur ishim ftuar prej tij në një drekë, ai na tha: << Unë ha më shumë bukë sesa gjellë >>. Në një rast tjetër ai tha: << Rrobat e mia ua jap fëmijëve për t'u veshur>>. Por ajo që harronte të na thoshte ishte se ai blinte tokë e shtëpi dhe s'vonoi shumë e këto të ardhura ranë në sy. I gjori njeri, ai vuante dhe ishte i hollë e i trishtuar si koprracët.
Pastori ia tregoi hapur burimet e së keqes së tij. I gjori i krishterë! 
Kur mësova se ky njeri, ndërsa <<ankohej>>, fshihte pasurinë e tij, u trondita aq shumë për fatin e tij sa Fryma e Shenjtë më shtyu të lutem e të agjëroj për të një ditë të tërë. Isha aq e trishtuar, sikur ai të kishte shkelur kurorën ose të kishte bërë një mëkat tjetër. Unë kuptova atëherë këtë frazë që Pali u drejton Korintasve : << Mos u mashtroni, as lakmuesit... nuk do të hyjnë në Mbretërinë e Perëndisë>> (1 Korintasve 6:9-10)
9
A nuk e dini ju se të padrejtët nuk do të trashëgojnë mbretërinë e Perëndisë? Mos u gënjeni: as kurvarët, as idhujtarët, as shkelësit e kurorës, as të zhburrëruarit, as homoseksualët,
10
as vjedhësit, as lakmuesit, as pijanecët, as përqeshësit, as grabitësit nuk do të trashëgojnë mbretërinë e Perëndisë.

 Një mikes sime të vjetër që e desha shumë i ndriste fytyra nga buzëqeshja e bukur dhe nga dhëmbët e bardhë. Qëkurse njohu Jezusin si Shpëtimtarin e saj, ajo iu përkushtua vizitave tek të sëmuret dhe pleqtë. Shpesh herë e kam shoqëruar dhe unë. Në dukje kjo grua nuk kishte asnjë të metë. Një ditë isha përbri saj gjatë meshës të së dielës në mëngjes. Ajo kishte përgatitur me kujdes dhuratën e saj të vendosur në një zarf, që si zakonisht jepet në kishë. Motra e saj në besim , më e moshuar dhe më e thjeshtë, e ulur në të majtë, e kishte vendosur dhuratën mbi gju. Zarfi i saj u mënjanua dhe një monedhë njëfrangëshe ra përtokë, duke u rrokullisur e duke bërë zhurmë. E skuqur nga turbullimi, mikja ime u përkul ta merrte, por zarfi i saj këtë rradhë rrëshqiti dhe kështu i ra edhe asaj një monedhë njëfrangëshe. Gjithë njerëzit mësuan që zonja x... jepte për Zotin vetëm një <<kacidhe>>. Më pas mësova se ajo ishte pasanike e madhe dhe pa trashëgimtare. E damkosur, ajo u përpoq të justifikohej për <<kacidhen>> e saj. Por a mund ta bënte këtë para Zotit? Asaj i pëlqente të bënte pazarin mbasdite për të blerë me gjysëm çmimi fruta e perime të mbetura.
  Në të vërtetë ajo lodhej mjaft duke shkuar sa andej këndej, por kjo ishte kënaqësi për të. Letrën e ambalazhit të ushqimeve ajo e përdorte si letër higjenike. Ekonomizimi e kishte çuar deri aty.
  Uroj dhe shpresoj që para se t'i prezantohemi Zotit ky zinxhir i rëndë të këputet.

 Si përfundim, Jezusi u thotë koprracëve ( Luka 12:15 ).

15 Pastaj u tha atyre: ``Kini kujdes dhe ruhuni nga koprracia, sepse jeta e njeriut nuk qëndron në mbushullinë e gjërave që zotëron``.

----------

